# MP QL3 course date



## Curtis111173 (4 May 2010)

Does anyone happen to know what the course schedule is looking like at the Academy for QL3s? I just received my OT and am interested to see How long Im going to be sitting...  Thanks


----------



## BlueJingo (11 May 2010)

I have heard there is one 15 June but that one is most likely filled... the next might be in Aug. 

You will probably be sitting at PRETC for a while...


----------

